# Egg Donation from family member



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi There

I haven't thought much about egg share as not entirely sure if i will need eggs - but i am wondering if anyone knows if its allowed to have eggs from a family member?

Not sure whether there are rules/ restrictions?

thanks
X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry my reply is late, but yes u can have treatment with a known donor  xx


----------

